# made a break stick, what do you think?



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

it is my first time making a break stick but I attempted to do it with a hammar handle made of hickory. I only have this one crappy pic but would love to know if you think it looks like it could get the job done. thanks guys!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I'd be afraid of splinters with wood, but that's just me. I've got plastic ones.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

I've been told the plastic ones will snap easy and the hammar handles were the way to go lol. I guess either way you lose in a way.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm trying to get some better pics right now. Also I used a bench grinder so everything is nice and smooth.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ya was gonna say the same thing , sanding /grinding it down would help with the splinter issue. I have heard lots of people using wooden ones and one of the ADBA guys showed me the ones he made and it was out of wood as well he just used a belt sander? I think he said and sanded it all down was nice and smooth. Good job D


----------



## Boogieman (May 27, 2011)

It would get the job done in a pinch.  Get some 80 grit paper and go to work sanding that thing. You can shape it up sanding by hand, just takes a little longer


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

I plan on taking some sand paper to it too once I get home to clean it up nice. I am at my moms where all the tools are so if everybody thinks it looks good then great if not I can fix it.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

Boogieman said:


> It would get the job done in a pinch.  Get some 80 grit paper and go to work sanding that thing. You can shape it up sanding by hand, just takes a little longer


awesome, thank you boogie. guess with a little sanding I can call it a job well done :woof:


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I was going to say the same thing Boogie said. Just sand it down...
Good job


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

thanks every body for the input I appreciate it!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Its just like mine.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

if you got a belt sander and some one to hold it for you it would make it alot easier


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

If it dosent work for bulldogs i know vampires are going to be running from you....you know govt ppl. Looks diesel and get the job done. Very nice


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

just use a plastic tent stake as seen here ! unless your also worried about vampires!


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

okay I cleaned it up so now there is no more vampire hunting going on lol. check it out, what do you think now? let me know if you think it could be improved.


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Very nice! That turned out really good!


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

I am going to shape the point more so it fits in the mouth real good and after I get it shaped just right I plan on putting some grip tape on it. I will post up more pics when I think I have it shaped right.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

here is the link that I am working with
http://www.pbrc.net/misc/breakstick_howto.pdf


----------



## Allout (Oct 15, 2009)

I would rather use plastic from an old broom. it doesn't need that much to do, but make sure you use the harder plastic ones.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

alright shaped the point now all that is left is the hole for the strap and some grip tape


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

made another stick and now I wrapped them both with grip tape all that is left is to drill a hole for a strap.


----------



## joepitsky (Jun 21, 2011)

*break stick*

heres one I have been using for years. Made out of Oak its smooth and hard, no splinters.
Made by a company in NY.


----------



## joepitsky (Jun 21, 2011)

*break stick*

been using this one for years. No splinters, smooth and hard, cheap too.
sorry about the double reply, trying to figure out how t delete this last one


----------



## Napo619 (May 14, 2011)

PARA-CORD wrap that Handle!!!... A Long Turk head would look killer....


----------



## joepitsky (Jun 21, 2011)

whats a "turk head"?


----------

